

Share HN: Weird DigitalOcean domain-IP issue - codegeek

So I recently created a new DigitalOcean droplet that has a specific IP address assigned to it. I have a domain registered which I have successfully registered with this IP.<p>Googling myself to check if my site shows up, I came across a weird issue. There is a totally unrelated domain that I do not even own but it is also pointing to the same exact IP that digitalOcean assigned to my droplet. So bascially when you type that domain in browser, it takes you to my website. Anyone else seen this before ? I have created a ticket with DO of course but wanted to share with HN.<p>EDIT: I am guess it is a IP recycling issue with DO but waiting for them to confirm.
======
mooism2
Digital Ocean can't fix this for you.

Presumably the other domain belongs to one of their former customers, and they
used to have a droplet with that IP address.

(a) Contact that former customer (hopefully their contact details are in the
whois) and ask them to update their dns data.

(b) Update your website to return a 400 http error when accessed via that
domain name.

------
EwanToo
Surely it's just that the other domain used to point at a website hosted on
Digital Ocean, which has recycled the IP address?

The old user just has bothered to update their DNS records.

